# Favorite Dog Training Resources



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I've noticed we have several Dog Trainers on the forum. Also a lot of inexperienced dog owners. Thought it would be nice to have a list of helpful websites, books and resources to share.

Some of my favorites are...
Websites:
Dog Star Daily
Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources
Pat's Blog
Welcome to Dogwise.com - Dog Books, Ebooks and Toys
http://www.trainthethirdway.com/
Books:
The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller
The Other end of the Leash By Patricia McConnell
Dog Sense by John Bradshaw

What are your favorites?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine is a bit biased... more for certain types of dogs, but can be used for any really... it's worked fantastically for us.. Jane Killion is genius.

When Pigs Fly Dog Training: It’s not just for breakfast anymore. |

Website for Jane Killion, author of When Pigs Fly!: Training Success With Impossible Dogs. Dog training for difficult, stubborn, and non-biddable breeds of dog. Dog training, particularly for terriers and hounds. Basic training, training for behavior

Her book is "when pigs fly" Jane Killion


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The Other end of the leash - Patricia McConnel
Tale of Two Species - Patricia McConnel
The Dogs Mind - Bruce Fogel

My three all time favorites.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly,

Whats the word on Karen Pryor? I always thought she was one of the more respected experts out there.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Karen pryor is amazing as well. She has a book called coaching people to train their dogs. Technically speaking it's a guide for trainers and classes but it has a massive amount of useful information to all people interested in dog training. I love that book a lot.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson is my favorite dog training book. Covers all sorts of info on behavior/psychology (I found the trigger stacking info very helpful) as well as manners type training and in the back of the book step by step instructions on training obedience type behaviors and I believe some tricks as well.

I've also read and liked:
The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell 
Bones Would Rain from the Sky by Suzanne Clothier
For the Love of a Dog by Patricia McConnell
The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller
Click to Calm by Emma Parsons (for aggressive/reactive dogs)
When Pigs Fly by Jane Killion (specifically for dogs that are not biddable but works fine for any dog)
How to Train your Dog like a Pro by Jean Donaldson (specifically about teaching commands)
Reaching the Animal Mind by Karen Pryor (talks about a lot more than dogs, is much more about learning than training)

And on youtube...
kikopup's Channel - YouTube


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely adore Patricia McConnell, rec'd by many above, if you read only one book, make it one of hers imho. I love her for saying things like, let your dog roll in something putrid from time to time, if he brings back roadkill all proud, don't stomp his joy. She loves dogs and wants them to have happy, fulfilled lives, it's not just about training. She also has more hands-on training pamphlets which are usually co-authored if you're looking for that sort of thing.



Maxy24;133161[url=http://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup said:


> kikopup's Channel - YouTube[/url]


Emily "Kikopups" Larlham is awesome in every way. On her web site she has pages that aggregate all her youtube vids: Dogmantics Dog Training the official ?Kikopup? website 

Kikopup vids are awesome. Text shown as well as read out loud, for hearing impaired. I really do think her training vids are the best to be found on youtube.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I finally got around to getting Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt. It was recommended to me by the trainer I did a couple private lessons with when I first took Scout in because I had never worked with a dog like her before and wanted to learn how to use clicker training. Well due to $ and it not being available through ILL or anything I never read it.... I just bought it and started reading it the other day.... holy crap, its blowing my mind! There is definitely something to be said for having things laid out for you in a book, so much is lost via word of mouth learning. I just find dog behavior really fascinating and with having rescues with history you run up against some interesting challenges.

I went on a little ordering spree last night and this morning on Amazon.... just some stuff I've been wanting to read for a LONG time, finally just bit the bullet and ordered them all.
So these are on the way:
-The Other End of the Leash
-Culture Clash
-Don't Shoot the Dog
-The Power of Positive Dog Training
and to my specific interests....
-Schutzhund Obedience: Training in Drive
-Schutzhund Theory & Training Methods


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> So I finally got around to getting Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt. It was recommended to me by the trainer I did a couple private lessons with when I first took Scout in because I had never worked with a dog like her before and wanted to learn how to use clicker training. Well due to $ and it not being available through ILL or anything I never read it.... I just bought it and started reading it the other day.... holy crap, its blowing my mind! There is definitely something to be said for having things laid out for you in a book, so much is lost via word of mouth learning. I just find dog behavior really fascinating and with having rescues with history you run up against some interesting challenges.
> 
> I went on a little ordering spree last night and this morning on Amazon.... just some stuff I've been wanting to read for a LONG time, finally just bit the bullet and ordered them all.
> So these are on the way:
> ...


I just ordered Control Unleashed today as well! Glad to know you're enjoying it so far


----------



## Atila (Oct 15, 2011)

I just looove Ivan Balabanov techniques in training. He has his own DVD released some years ago. For anyone that wants to go beyond regular obedience in some dog school, this is the thing.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Atila said:


> I just looove Ivan Balabanov techniques in training. He has his own DVD released some years ago. For anyone that wants to go beyond regular obedience in some dog school, this is the thing.


I've heard a lot of good things about his DVD, never gotten around to watching it myself.

I really like Michael Ellis's DVDs from Leerburg. T
Leerburg | Dog Training DVDs 

The first one, The Power of Training Dogs with Food, I have and I learned so much from that one DVD. I also have the latest one, Advanced Concepts in Motivation. Geez it was a lot to absorb, but still really good. His methods of training and the techniques he uses are slightly tailored towards the protection sports. But there is a LOT of good info in the "Power of traing with Food" DVD, and a couple others, for just about anyone.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I bookmarked all these suggestions and guess what's getting put on my Christmas list this year!! Thanks everyone for the ideas. They all sound like great books. 

You all will see Rocky performing on youtube by this time next year!


----------

